# Yosemite: comment Modifier l'icône d'un alias?



## arginine (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Modifier l'icône d'un *dossier* marche imper sur yosemite (cmd+i puis copy/paste de la nouvelle icône sur l'icône du dossier en haut à gauche)

Par contre pour les *aliases* ca ne marche pas.
Quelqu'un aurait il une solution ?

Bonne journée

F


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2014)

voir la section customisation
( où ce sujet sera déplacé , ne pas RE créer )
il y a déjà quelques  fils de bidouilles pour icones tenaces en yosemite


----------



## arginine (25 Octobre 2014)

salut,
j'étais allé voir dans customisation (recherche icon alias yosemite), peu-être que c'est mes yeux mais pas trouvé qq chose de fonctionnel ...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2014)

appliquer une des methodes  non specifiques aux alias, passant de mémoire via Apercu et certains formats


----------



## arginine (25 Octobre 2014)

? heu, tu peux être plus explicite ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2014)

c'est un vague souvenir d'un des sujets es icones 100% yosemite   lu en vitesse 

--
la recherche dans les forums macg se fait comme ca

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon

site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Ce problème ennuie beaucoup de monde. Il faut apparemment (pas testé, n'ayant pas Yosemite) supprimer l'alias du dossier dont l'icône a été modifiée, puis le recréer.


----------



## TYPO 48 (28 Septembre 2015)

Cette question me tracassait depuis l'installation de Yosemite.
Je viens d'essayer. Ça marche !
Explicitement, il faut supprimer l'alias, sélectionner la cible (dossier ou document) et choisir _Fichier > Lire les informations_ (Cmde+I).
Coller l'icône choisie, préalablement copiée, sur celle qui apparaît dans le coin supérieur gauche de la fenêtre ainsi ouverte et fermer cette fenêtre.
Le dossier (ou le document) apparaît avec cette nouvelle icône.
Il suffit de créer un nouvel alias à partir de celui-ci : _Fichier > Créer un alias_ (Cmde+L).
Celui-ci apparaîtra avec son icône.


----------



## Laurent6767 (29 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai essayé d'appliquer ce tuto afin de ne plus jamais avoir la petite flèche noire sur mes alias :
http://osxdaily.com/2012/06/23/remove-the-alias-arrow-badge-from-icons-in-mac-os-x/

Mais impossible de modifier ou supprimer le fichier "AliasBadgeIcon.icns".
Je suis bien en root, j'ai bien les droits en lecture et écriture dans les propriétés mais je ne peux pas le renommer ni le supprimer car j'ai le message qui me dit que le fichier ne peut pas être modifié car le système le requiert...

J'ai tout tenté je n'y arrive pas. Sur tous les tuto équivalent et vidéos on voit les gars juste faire renommer et hop ça marche. Ca me rend dingue lol.

Merci pour votre aide.

Je suis sous El Cap.


----------



## Laurent6767 (29 Septembre 2015)

Je pense que j'ai trouvé la réponse je teste ça ce soir :

*LetabilisMembre confirmé *
Messages:
136
J'aime reçus:
12
Score des trophées:
90
Bonjour les amis,

Alors effectivement le passage à El Capitan a posé quelques soucis ^^
L'utilisation de cDock, ou simplement le fait de changer une icône d'une application système devient plus compliqué.

Comme expliqué sur cet article de MacG pour l'activation du TRIM, ce qui pose problème dès qu'on touche d'un peu trop prêt notre OS c'est un petit mécanisme de sécurité appelé Rootless.

Il vous suffit donc de le désactiver, faire vos custos et le réactiver 
Vous pouvez soit passer par le terminal comme expliqué dans l'article cité, ou pour ceux à qui ça fait peur :

- Démarrez votre ordi en mode recovery (en maintenant appuyé CMD + R au démarrage)
- Après avoir sélectionné la langue rendez-vous dans les utilitaires (via le lien utilitaires dans la barre de menu) puis dans "Configuration de sécurité"
- Décochez la case que vous verrez (Enforce System Integrity Protection) puis confirmez.
- Votre mac va redémarrer et vous pourrez faire toutes les custos que vous aviez l'habitude de faire (pour peu que les applis que vous utilisez soient compatibles)
- Une fois que tout est fait, il vous suffit de refaire la manip et de recocher la case que vous avez décoché.

Du coup, dans sa dernière version, cDock fonctionne apparemment très bien.

Bonne custo


----------



## Ptit_Ange_Blond (13 Mai 2022)

Laurent6767 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai essayé d'appliquer ce tuto afin de ne plus jamais avoir la petite flèche noire sur mes alias :
> http://osxdaily.com/2012/06/23/remove-the-alias-arrow-badge-from-icons-in-mac-os-x/
> ...


J’ai le même problème est je ne trouve aucune solution sur le net et moi aussi cette flèche m’énerve. Si quelqu’un a la solution merci d’avance.


----------

